# rocco's back???!!!



## mikechefnks (Apr 25, 2000)

i read in one of the trade publications that they're filming more episodes of "rocco's reality" series. in my opinion, the first time around was bogus. i'd prefer to see more show's like jamie's kitchen or something with tony bourdain. i'm curious about other's opinions on the show.


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

Jamie's show was pretty rockin but Rocco's was the biggest piece of garbage I have ever seen I would rather watch Rikki Lake lol. Plus our pal Rocco came off as the biggest horses [email protected]@ ever.


----------



## gilbear (Sep 19, 2003)

I agree with that! I would not care to subject eyeball or earhole to another episode of Rocco the Magnificent. I wanted to grab 'em all by the back of the neck and slam their heads into the walk-in box. Mama included.
My idea for an exciting new show...my version of "The Naked Chef" starring Rachel Ray. Now that's cookin'!! :lol: :lips:
I am, after all, a rapscallion of low birth.


----------



## chefbob (Oct 30, 2003)

rachel ray, and nigella lawson, anything involving chocolate pudding and i'm not talking about cooking. 

on a slightly more seriouse note, i enjoyed tony bordain's show on the food net work, i'd like do see him do something where he cooks maybe like that show with tyler pretty boy there... where he travels and tastes, and then he gets in the kitchen and comes up with his own version.... that would rock.


----------



## gilbear (Sep 19, 2003)

I just tuned throuh the Food Channel and caught a brief view of Rocco making some kind of Christmas Crap with the ever popular Martha Stewart. Two of my absolute favorites, and me with no shells for the gun!!


----------



## mikechefnks (Apr 25, 2000)

lmao @gilbear


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

That whole "The Restaurant" debacle was such a waste of time. I'm not interested in the FOH drama, no matter how titillating it might be. In five episodes (we watched it sort of like how one watches a car wreck  ) there were about 20 minutes' kitchen time *total.*

Rocco seems to have forgotten about what's important in a restaurant - which is why so many people found it incredibly easy to forget about _him._

Even a recent article in _Bon Ap_ mentioned Rocco's restaurant flop and the writer wondered why none of the recipes ever seemed to see the light of day. The one recipe that got printed was in an advertisement for something - it was mama's meatballs. The magazine does not test recipes that appear in ads, but they later found out the recipe did not work.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Yeah, I read that article in the Jan '04 edition of BA, written by the Editor in Chief. She was reviewing food trends in 2003. On the piece related to Rocco's new show she concludes, "You've been warned". Like I need to be warned! Once was more than enough for me.

Jock


----------



## ritafajita (Mar 2, 2002)

I think he's good lookin'. And he loves his mother. What is it you expected him to be that he didn't satisfy for you all? How many of you have ever really gone out on a limb with your views? How many times have you said, "here is my idea, and I'm just going to go wih it." - without losing your shirt??? How many of you who did so never got written up in Gourmet or BA or any other place? 

The truth is, there are a lot of people who are good with food. Making a living off of it is a different thing. 

Rocco is my hero, because he went out there in front of everyone and had his food and his system scrutinized, and he showed what it felt like to be a stupid person with a vision who didn't think about this or that enough. And sometimes he`was an a--hole who didn't understand where other people were coming from enough. 

Seems like real life to me

RF


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I applaud and appreciate your views Rita but I don't think in this case that Rocco had any altruistic motives. 
I think that the whole thing was contrived as Mark Burnett's other ventures are (Survivor!) I have no doubt that Rocco is a wonderful chef and a nice person but this show had nothing to do with his culinary talents or his moral fiber. It's sole purpose was to entertain and make somebody (Mark and probably Rocco too) a lot of money.
I do not believe it is possible to build a restaurant from scratch in 6 weeks as this show would have us believe. The producers had Rocco finding a site and virtually the next day starting demolition and construction. It would take at least a month just to negotiate the lease. Sub contractors have to submit pricing. Drawings have to be prepared and submitted to the City for permits after the lease is signed. That too would take a minimum of 2 weeks assuming the process was fast tracked. So there is 6 weeks in real life and with the stars aligned in his favor. But wait! Rocco is opening his doors in 6 weeks. I don't think so.
It was fake from start to finish and that is what I did not like about it. The trials and tribulations were real enough but not in the time allowed. The fact is, at a real life pace the story would bore people to tears. This fantasy time line was contrived for TV.

Jock


----------



## ritafajita (Mar 2, 2002)

Well, you make some valid points, Jock. I remember trying to get a building permit and how long that took. Honestly, though, I thought it was my lack of experience that made the process take so long. I realize now that it would have taken that long no matter. 

I think "reality TV" is a misnomer. It isn't real. It is certainly orchestrated. But there was a time when "The Restaurant" was airing on Bravo (I saw it in re-run) that I was having a really hard time with my job and what I was trying to do with my business. I was really burned out. When I saw that show, I didn't care that it wasn't real. My business partner and I watched it, and we liked it. Somehow, it made us feel better - like everything that happened on that show in such a short period of time was so much more than we ever had to deal with. And we have had to deal with so much. 

In my little tiny effort to make a difference, it helped me to see a big guy go through the wringer. It helped put things in perspective. 

RF


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Well that's the key thing isn't it - perspective. Clearly you were seeing the show from a totally different view point than most of the rest of us. For you it was valid and that's what counts. 

Have a very happy new year :bounce: 

Jock


----------

